# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Νέο mobile app από το nautilia.gr. Μείνετε συνδεδεμένοι όπου και αν είστε

## Maroulis Nikos

app2.jpg


Καλώς ήρθατε στο nautilia.gr, τη μεγαλύτερη ενημερωτική ιστοσελίδα στην Ελλάδα για τα θέματα της ναυτιλίας. Το nautilia.gr δημιουργήθηκε με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών του για όλα τα γενικά και ειδικά θέματα σχετικά με τη ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα και σε όλο τον κόσμο. Το portalτουnautilia.gr σας προσφέρει καθημερινή ενημέρωση γύρω από τις εξελίξεις στην Ελληνική και παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία.
Με αφορμή τη συμπλήρωση 10 ετών λειτουργείας μας, θέλουμε να σας παρουσιασουμε την εφαρμογή του nautilia.gr. Αυτή η εφαρμογή σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα πλήρους πρόσβασης στο forum του nautilia.gr από οπουδήποτε και αν βρίσκεστε.
Μπορείτε να δημοσιεύσετε κάτι που συμβαίνει εκείνη τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι, να ανεβάσετε φωτογραφία ενώ είστε εν πλω ή να παρακολουθείτε τις συζητήσεις από το smartphone ή το tablet σας. Μπορείτε να δείτε τα προσωπικά σας μηνύματα και να επεξεργαστείτε το προφίλ σας. Χρησιμοποιείστε το username και το password πού ήδη έχετε ή αν θέλετε να γίνετε μέλος της μεγαλύτερης θαλασσινής παρέας, κάντε εγγραφή μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα. Μοιραστείτε θαλασσινές εμπειρίες και γνώσεις με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του nautilia.gr. Κατεβάστε την εφαρμογή και ελάτε να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί..
Η εφαρμογή θα είναι σύντομα διαθέσιμη και σε συσκευές με λειτουργικό σύστημα iOS

 
_Κατεβάστε την εφαρμογή στο παρακάτω Link :_
_
_https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tin.build_3041


_Για τα σχόλια σας σχετικά με την εφαρμογή μπορείτε να γράφετε στο παρακάτω link :

_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...639#post545639

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έτοιμη και για ios

https://itunes.apple.com/lr/app/naut...972809467?mt=8

----------

